# Karcher Window Cleaner



## MrGrumpy (6 Jun 2020)

That’s our second Karcher failed . Maybe we are unlucky but they seem to be pretty crap. Anyone recommend another brand ?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jun 2020)

Yeah my Karcher K2 died after 3 uses, they're utter rubbish.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jun 2020)

Yep this one has not been used for a while , the first one we think got dropped ? Kids !! Now that’s the second one I’m thinking they are just Gladys Knight .


----------



## Vantage (6 Jun 2020)

Mine (k2) is 2 1/2 years old and been used hundreds of times. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Jun 2020)

Well been through two now, bought a cheap one out of Homebase £22 . Seem to work just as well. Not investing any more in Karcher .


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jun 2020)

Vantage said:


> Mine (k2) is 2 1/2 years old and been used hundreds of times. Nothing wrong with it.




Same here.


----------



## Tom B (8 Jun 2020)

Bought my mother's when they was new out and about 4 times the price. Knowing my mother she probably does all the windows 4 times a week and it's still going strong.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yeah my Karcher K2 died after 3 uses, they're utter rubbish.


Aren't we talking Window vacs?
I was given one almost 4 years ago. It was a couple of years old then, is used frequently every winter, and still works perfectly. Really pleased with it.


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jun 2020)

My mum had a few karchers. We've had one. Nothing went wrong with them but I wasn't a big fan.


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Jun 2020)

George Formby would not approve of these newfangled devices............ee by gum.


----------

